# Oriental Trading 2014



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

Oriental Trading has some new items on their website.

Sir Reginald Rot, http://www.orientaltrading.com/sir-reginald-rot-a2-13656870.fltr?prodCatId=550048+1237 .

They have GR's Venetian Victoria twin, the "Standing Ghost Girl", http://www.orientaltrading.com/standing-ghost-girl-a2-13617953.fltr?prodCatId=551691 

There is also what appears to be a twin to GR's Lady in Black called Mourning Glory and a Madame Misery who looks like a gypsy, but you can only see them in a quickview window at this point.

I found Mourning Glory under outdoor decorations and Madame Misery under scary decorations. These looked the most interesting to me, but there are other new items as well.

This is the first time that I have posted links in a thread, so I apologize in advance if they don't work!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

it worked thanks for posting i can get some day of the dead stuff here


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

The links will not cooperate, so here are captures of the two new characters mentioned. Both photos are _supposed_ to be the same size, although the second is downsizing when I post it here for some stupid reason...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I like both of those. Their eyes are different and I do like the difference. I also noticed a witch with an apple that was interesting.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I also noticed a witch with an apple that was interesting.


I bought her a couple of years ago, actually. I had to improvise and devise a way to add to her height, though, as a segment of the pole and a connector were MIA, which Oriental Trading never got back to me about This picture is from before the alteration, making her a little over 5' here, rather than a towering close-to-8'-tall.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Garthgoyle said:


> The links will not cooperate, so here are captures of the two new characters mentioned. Both photos are _supposed_ to be the same size, although the second is downsizing when I post it here for some stupid reason...
> 
> View attachment 201552
> 
> ...


I love both of these, so I went right to the website.
Neither link would come up for me. Their agent, on chat, said both of these items are shipped from a different location and currently unavailable until closer to Halloween-time.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice to see a photo of her Garthgoyle. How do you like her apart from the pole issue? I couldn't tell exactly from the video on OT site but do her eyes both flash? I like her face and hands.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

GoS, both eyes light up. Her voice borders on annoying, although lots of witches tend to be given that ridiculously high pitch, so it was expected. Honestly, I wish that the lights could be set to work separately from the voice, but that would be asking too much, apparently. For the price ($40 then), she was a fantastic buy, in my opinion. Heck, even $50 is reasonable, particularly when one figures that she is larger than the others yet is somehow _still_ cheaper (just goes to show how much many props are marked up).


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

i loved everything you posted garth.. i want some of the skull glasses or the pirate goblets.. cant decide.. but thinking the skull hand glasses could be used for many diff themes as opposed the pirate ones


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you, Always Wicked. I agree with your thinking that the skull hand glasses would be the more practical of the styles.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

I really like them. I'd love to put 'Mourning Glory' in my cemetery.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Garthgoyle said:


> The links will not cooperate, so here are captures of the two new characters mentioned. Both photos are _supposed_ to be the same size, although the second is downsizing when I post it here for some stupid reason...
> 
> View attachment 201552
> 
> ...


love madam misery i will have to keep my eye out for her


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm in LOVE with the Reginald Rot prop. I have a feeling he'll be in my cemetery this Halloween.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I love the witch holding the apple and Madame Misery. Spirit also has 3 witches on clearance. Dang!!!!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> love madam misery i will have to keep my eye out for her


I somehow missed this the first time around. I LOVE the "Mourning Glory" figure! She reminds me of a dark version of the Victoria prop from Grandin Road. Very creepy and cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Spookywolf said:


> I LOVE the "Mourning Glory" figure! She reminds me of a dark version of the Victoria prop from Grandin Road.


I thought the same as soon as I saw her.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I love the names they gave Mourning Glory and Madame Misery as well as the props themselves.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Does anyone have Madame Misery?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I love the names they gave Mourning Glory and Madame Misery as well as the props themselves.


Same here. Oriental Trading Company normally does not do the types of sales that Grandin Road does, though, do they? As much as I like the figures, I cannot justify paying $80 each (especially without a job).



printersdevil said:


> Does anyone have Madame Misery?


I have not seen her prior to this year and she does not seem to be available for purchase just yet, so I doubt it


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I like these new props. But dang, I'm seriously short on money this year.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Me, too, Penumbra!


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

i got my order in the mail yesterday.. kinda scared to open it.. lol.. bc i know i will want to order MORE


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh my gosh! skelly dog!
http://www.orientaltrading.com/dog-skeleton-with-leash-a2-13663302.fltr?prodCatId=551691


----------



## frostytots (Jul 3, 2014)

Love/ hate relationship w/ OT. Love it but hate my wallet afterwards, lol.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Heads up...I was just able to order Madam Misery. I also have a Free Shipping (purchase over $69) PLUS $10 off code: CE144466.
Saved me almost $23.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

FTR the Terrys Village holiday preview Catalog came out this week too. Of course Christmas is first in the catalogue then fall then Halloween but at least it's there.

For those that don't know Terrys Village is the more "upscale" sister of Oriental Trading. Less bulk stuff, more individual pieces but no super expensive. I would post a link but I'm on my Kindle and haven't figured out how to do that. Just Google Terrys Village.

Just remember, some stuff there can be found cheaper elsewhere, it pays to check here for links and to check Amazon, especially if you have Prome.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

beautifulnightmare said:


> Oh my gosh! skelly dog!
> http://www.orientaltrading.com/dog-skeleton-with-leash-a2-13663302.fltr?prodCatId=551691


I looked at the close up on that dog and it looks like a knockoff of the Seasons one. The bones and paint job on the Bonez version are much nicer IMO. This dog looks more like it's made from the old Wally skeleton material.

Did notice that's an aged alien blucky in the photo with him.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> The bones and paint job on the Bonez version are much nicer IMO. This dog looks more like it's made from the old Wally skeleton material.


I concur. This version looks too flat, also.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Garthgoyle said:


> I concur. This version looks too flat, also.


But the dark is a great equalizer.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> But the dark is a great equalizer.


Right, but I meant 'flat' in the literal sense. Take a good look at the shape of its torso


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Garthgoyle said:


> Right, but I meant 'flat' in the literal sense. Take a good look at the shape of its torso


Yeah, but it's $20, you're getting what you pay for here, so I wouldn't expect the same level of detail as the Bonez one. If you're looking for something to "pass" it would work. I just wouldn't put it under a big spotlight.

I hate that it's posed with a Blucky that couldn't stand on his own unless Ray Harryhausen was involved.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> Yeah, but it's $20, you're getting what you pay for here, so I wouldn't expect the same level of detail as the Bonez one.


Generally, I would agree with you, RCIAG, but Bonez is $9 more (and there is the free shipping promotion on occasion, making it probably about the same price), so not too valid of an argument regarding the dog Not trying to be argumentative, just pointing out that fact so other members hopefully decide to go with the better option and can have their skeleton dog out in the open, rather than hiding in the shadows to mask its flaws

I see that Mourning Glory is now available to purchase (the $10 off and free shipping offer is still going, making the price more in line with what it should be). Thanks to punkineater for the code - CE144466.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

yea so i posted under the wrong thread abt getting my order.. how do i delete my post... ???? i ordered from LTD .. lol


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Wish I had Madame Misery last year. Time to check out Oriental Trading and do some shopping.


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

I just bought the witch with the Apple from a local haunter for $20. I knew I wanted her as soon as he posted her. He told me that getting her to stay up is difficult. That the pole is flimsy. Anyone else experience that?


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

terri73 said:


> I just bought the witch with the Apple from a local haunter for $20. I knew I wanted her as soon as he posted her. He told me that getting her to stay up is difficult. That the pole is flimsy. Anyone else experience that?


I'm very jealous of your great deal on that witch! She looks so cool in the picture online and I'd love to get her. Some people switch out for PVC on those kind of stand up props, if the original plastic pole is too flimsy.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I would definitely like the witch with apple, $50 doesn't seem too bad compared with some other vendors. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

can someone tell me where you buy Bonez? thanks


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

I notice that the descriptions for Glory and Misery are switched. So when you order one or the other, is the picture right or is the description right? Hmm.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

beautifulnightmare~spidersoftheweb, Halloween Asylum, Amazon, Grandin Road are the ones I know for sure.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Serpentia said:


> I notice that the descriptions for Glory and Misery are switched. So when you order one or the other, is the picture right or is the description right? Hmm.


To the best of my knowledge, they were correct the other day. I truly hope that the staff knows what they are doing when packing the shipments; she is cool and all, but I will be irked if I wind up with Madame Misery, as that is not which I ordered...


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

My Madame Misery arrived today! I plan on gouging out her current eyes & giving her some realistic ones....
she's the typical head, hands, & fabric on a stick. Took all of 2 minutes to assemble.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

She is awesome, punkineater. I love how the little monster is eyeing her up


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Garthgoyle said:


> She is awesome, punkineater. I love how the little monster is eyeing her up


hehe, Mortimer love him some fresh gypsy...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh I need one of these she is cool


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

I also posted this on the 'what I found' thread...she's your basic head, hands & fabric on a stick. That being said, 
I like the way she looks (will gouge out her eyes & replace with more realistic looking ones...just
personal preference), and took all of 2 minutes to set her up.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Gouging/cutting out their eyes...you're a sick one, punkineater.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

ACK! Those hands too! The hands aren't bad but they're out of proportion & hard plastic so they can' easily be posed.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

OMG, I LOVE HER!

I would love to have her, but funds continue to be tight her with me not working. Droolllllllllllllllllll.....................

How much was she again? How much was the postage? It sounds like she is rather light and shouldn't be oversize. I think she is available at Oriental Trading and somewhere else. Gotta work on this.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Screaming Demons said:


> Gouging/cutting out their eyes...you're a sick one, punkineater.





RCIAG said:


> ACK! Those hands too! The hands aren't bad but they're out of proportion & hard plastic so they can' easily be posed.





printersdevil said:


> OMG, I LOVE HER!
> 
> I would love to have her, but funds continue to be tight her with me not working. Droolllllllllllllllllll.....................
> 
> How much was she again? How much was the postage? It sounds like she is rather light and shouldn't be oversize. I think she is available at Oriental Trading and somewhere else. Gotta work on this.


Not the first time I've heard that, Screaming Demons 
You're right, RCIAG, hands are hard plastic, as well as her head. Arms are as poseable as can be for something on a stick, but she looks good!
printer, she comes out to $69.00 delivered to your door in continental US. Reg price $79, use $10 off coupon code CE144466 + get free shipping for purchase over $49/$59 bucks.
For talented people that can build things, sure you can make this for a lot cheaper, but you'll need to use a mannequin head to get that kind of detail. Her earrings need to be replaced(they're fabric stuffed & look really crummy), but overall I love her look for my seance room. I posted 4 pics of her in my Props album. If she weighs 2-3lbs total, I'd be shocked, not an oversized item.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

punkineater said:


> View attachment 203592
> View attachment 203593
> 
> My Madame Misery arrived today! I plan on cutting out her current eyes & giving her some realistic ones....
> she's the typical head, hands, & fabric on a stick. Took all of 2 minutes to assemble.


OH! I love her she is gorgeous! Dang why did you show me this!!!

Give her some cheap bangle bracelets and a "crystal ball" [plastic globe stuffed with glittered pulled-apart cotton balls to simulate mist swirling inside the globe.] She is stylin' and profilin'!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Serpentia said:


> She is stylin' and profilin'!


If you are going to quote Ric Flair, you most certainly cannot forget the "Whooooo!!!" and might as well throw in the little strut, too


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

...but I don't even know who Ric Flair is, does that absolve me?!! 

Everybody go sign up for the email list, they send you a free shipping coupon that just might come in handy next payday.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Serpentia said:


> ...but I don't even know who Ric Flair is, does that absolve me?!!


It was a joke involving an older wrestler. I suppose that you can be forgiven


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Please forgive the mountain behind her... Mourning Glory in all of her glory (beat me with a rock-stuffed sock for the horrible pun):


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

She looks wonderful, Garth! Really like her.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks, Serpentia. I guess that Grandin Road must charge the extra $10 for the figures due to batteries, as Oriental Trading Co. forced me to install my own in order to test her, but at least I got her for less


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Pshaw, we can buy a ten-pack of batteries at the Discount Box for less than that..... good tradeoff if you ask me, plus you know they would put super-cheap, more likely to leak batteries in there anyways.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Very nice, but why do they have to use the same face mold for every version? I had Sinister Serena, Vicky, etc. they all look too alike.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Gothtastic, Garth~ me thinks sisters Glory & Misery will be a hit for OT this year!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Very nice, but why do they have to use the same face mold for every version? I had Sinister Serena, Vicky, etc. they all look too alike.


I only have the Spider Lady besides her, so the two are different enough. I agree that most are a bit too similar, though.



punkineater said:


> Gothtastic, Garth~ me thinks sisters Glory & Misery will be a hit for OT this year!


Thanks. Something is wrong if they do not have hits on their hands with them


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Anyone remember the expiration specifics for OT's $10 off over $75 purchase with free shipping? I believe it expires 7/22, tomorrow, and wondering if that's at 11:59pm ET or CT etc. or another time frame. Still going back and forth on which OT lady I will order and don't want to miss out on it. Also a heads up to anyone thinking of ordering as well. Thanks


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Not sure which time zone, but it is good until tomorrow, GoS.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah, I think I am going to order Madame Misery. Tomorrow is my birthday, so I am going to splurge on myself.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

printersdevil said:


> Tomorrow is my birthday, so I am going to splurge on myself.


Heck, might as well go ahead and order the others that they have while you are at it Happy Birthday, printersdevil.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Anyone remember the expiration specifics for OT's $10 off over $75 purchase with free shipping? I believe it expires 7/22, tomorrow, and wondering if that's at 11:59pm ET or CT etc. or another time frame. Still going back and forth on which OT lady I will order and don't want to miss out on it. Also a heads up to anyone thinking of ordering as well. Thanks


Found my email with the offer and code and it Expires Tuesday, 7/22, at 11:59pm CT. Again Code is CE144476.

With $10 off and free shipping ($12.99 in my case), this works out to just slightly over a 29% discount. I thought pretty good for a pre-halloween price break.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Still waiting---not so patiently for Madame Misery. The tracking showed last night that she was in Dallas at Fed Ex. I live not too far away and I just knew she would transfer to our Fed Ex facility during the night and be here today. Not!

It shows that she arrived this afternoon at our post office. What the heck??? Anyway the way my mail is, I won't have her until Monday. Come on already, I want my fortune teller!!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh how frustrating Printersdevil. More and more it seems standard shipping by major carriers is being sent on the last leg by USPS (SmartPost or whatever they call the service). I wanted to tell you that one time I did have a package sent by FedEx get delivered by the post office on Saturday so hopefully yours arrives tomorrow. Be sure to check your tracking first thing in the morning to see if she's on the truck and out for delivery.

My Madame Misery left Kansas City, KS and hasn't been tracked anywhere further west yet. It probably will be updated closer to me later tonight when the system gets updated. I'll bet FedEx will finish my lady's last travel leg via USPS also. Right now mine is expected to be delivered on Thursday.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I couldn't see when it was supposed to be delivered. This morning it still shows the same thing and says that it can take 1-2 days to be delivered. This is even though it is in my local post office and has been there since yesterday around noon! We are a small town. This is so frustrating.

I have to keep reminding myself that I can't break into a post office. That would be a federal offense. LOL


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

printer, I feel your pain! Here's a little something to tide you over until your girl arrives~













playing around adding more 'upgrades' to Misery; false eyelashes & top hat. Now my
husband is in LOVE with her! Can't say I blame him~she's beautiful!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

punkineater said:


> Now my husband is in LOVE with her! Can't say I blame him~she's beautiful!


You _do_ realize what you are setting yourself up for, correct? She looks great, punkineater.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Garthgoyle said:


> You _do_ realize what you are setting yourself up for, correct? She looks great, punkineater.


Oh, his last 'date' to our haunt/party was a hairy 6'5 guy, dressed as a woman with humungous boobs~ at least this one looks good


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Punkineater she really looks gorgeous with the lashes added. Wow. My GR Stone Man would crumble in her presence and forget Victoria! I bet he would even crack a smile in her direction.

If hubby starts taking her in his car as a passenger, I'd start to worry. Hehe.

Thanks for the photos showing how great she can be. I think you just sold a few more of them with the last set. I'm feeling very good about picking her up when everyone started to talk about her. Thursday can't come soon enough (for delivery).

I have to say I'm starting to feel like I'm playing with Barbie dolls again , but this is a good Halloween thing. LOL.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Luv luv luv!!!!




punkineater said:


> printer, i feel your pain! Here's a little something to tide you over until your girl arrives~
> View attachment 204889
> View attachment 204890
> 
> ...


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Too funny, GoS!! Misery thanks you & screamqueen2012 for the compliments


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

She is HERE!!! I haven't opened the box yet though. I am so tired since I have been out at garage sales and thrift stores all day. Actually today we were looking for a small table or open entertainment center for my sister. She needs one for her extra bedroom and the hunt was on.

We were gone almost 12 hours!!!! My rear is dragging. Part of the day was spent in the heat driving my hubby's truck with no air conditioner. It went out and he doesn't drive it much so never fixed it!!! Yuck!! We had to have it to bring things home. Finally found what she wanted 30 miles away and drove after it in the HEAT. However, it is nice and was only $25!

When I get a shower, I will open Madame Misery and be back with photos. I understand the statement about playing with dolls. I have felt that way for the past several months playing with all my props for this. LOL


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

She is fabulous. Photos later. I sat her up in a few minutes, but haven't had time to play/mess with her. I have a sick dog and am on clean up detail. Yuck, but poor baby is throwing up. Why does this always happen on a weekend. I am going to try to put her in my deep corner tub with a blanket. I hope she will sleep in there and spare my floor for the night. Bad news is I caught the other dog licking around where she got sick. Guess I will get a two-fer out of this.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

everyone is getting some awesome props. I'm also loving the faces on mourning glory and misery. I have serena, helsa, and Victoria. for guys I have Vincent and stone man. I keep feeling like I should have at least one more man. sir Reginald looks so stiff standing there. I like his face, but not his stance. I keep looking at the dead groom. oh, just so hard to decide. I like the werewolves from gr, but they probably will be out of my budget. mourning glory and the dead groom are a good chance, maybe.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Does Oriental Trading have sales very often? This is my first full size prop out side of a8 ft. hanging ghoul and a witch that hangs that is the same height. We call them Jim and Felecia after me and my husband. I love Misery. I wish I could have ordered the other lady.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

printer~glad you are happy with your Misery!!! No pics yet? That seemed to be an extremely long wait...is your post office only open on certain hours/days because you're in a small town? 
Love the Jim & Felicia idea 
Regarding OT, yes they do run frequent sales. They always have free shipping on reg sized items for purchases over $49, and occasional coupons for $ or % off. If I see anything in the future, I'll make sure to give a you hoo


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

punkineater said:


> printer, I feel your pain! Here's a little something to tide you over until your girl arrives~
> View attachment 204889
> View attachment 204890
> 
> ...


These figures are a ton of fun to futz around with. I love your additions and have fun with her.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Been thinking about it. Instead of comparing this to playing with halloween barbies and kens, I think I like saying we're future merchandising display designers.....


Checked tracking this a.m. and she's in Sacramento now. Might arrive a day earlier, Wednesday, would love it to show up Tuesday but probably highly unlikely. I think when something is shipped Standard they really don't want to get it to you too fast or you might not feel like you need to ship faster and pay more in the future. Better it sit in the warehouse until scheduled. Otherwise there's no reason for it to take 4 days to get from Sacramento to the Bay area. Patience Grasshopper....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

What?!! Now FedEx tracking is saying it won't be delivered until Friday! Not earlier, but later. Suspect this is their way of saying they are going to pass it off to the Post Office to finish delivery. In which case I suspect it will get delivered Thursday by the post office and they just want to be able to claim they actually delivered it early. Heck I could drive to Sacramento in less time than a week. Few hours in fact. Guess this is why FedEx justifies charging more than UPS.

For anyone ordering Madame Misery from OT, they shipped out of Nebraska to SfBay/Calif on Tuesday, 7/22. If it actually arrives on Friday, Aug 1, that will be _11 DAYS_ in transit thru FedEx's service (OT's standard shipping which was free with my purchase over $75). GrandinRoad's free ground shipping with UPS _never_ takes this amount of time.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, GOS, I ordered Madame Misery on Tuesday and had it on Saturday. It came by Fed Ex and arrived from Omaha to Dallas quickly. Arrived at Fed Ex sorting facility in Sherman which is like 8 miles from me on Thursday at 1 p.m. and they passed it off to the USPS and showed it could take several days. Fortunately, the post office delivered it on Saturday. I can't figure out when it was so close they didn't drop in on a Fed Ex truck to deliver. There was a truck by my house 2 times on Friday!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Everytime I go into to the bedroom where I have most of my craft stuff and Madam Misery, she scares the crud out of me. I keep forgetting that she is in there and when I turn on the light she startles me!!!!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

haha, i had to move mine for the same reason she got me cooking dinner tonite, i looked up and caught her the corner of my eye and levitated.....shes out in our game room now....


printersdevil said:


> Everytime I go into to the bedroom where I have most of my craft stuff and Madam Misery, she scares the crud out of me. I keep forgetting that she is in there and when I turn on the light she startles me!!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I've been scared by standing props as well, even by a small pterodactyl toy (project: future halloween dragon) that apparently had batteries in it and was on Demo mode. It was in a box and I went to move the box and really got a scare dropping the box and letting out a scream. The toy was moving inside the box too flapping its wings! Had to laugh afterwards. I think I thought it was a mouse in the box at first.

Well despite FedEx tracking still saying "Delivery on Friday", it also indicated that my Lady arrived at our local post office this early a.m. Don't know if it will be on a truck for delivery today or not but expect to have it by tomorrow for sure. I don't get their tracking. I like to use tracking to know when exactly it is going to be out for delivery so I can either plan to be home or at least know to look for a package when I've been out. So far not impressed with FedEx tracking. UPS has been pretty good about providing accurate tracking info and when they say it's out for delivery it arrives that day or very late into evening that day during the holiday timeframe. In any event, can't wait to get her.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

screamqueen2012 said:


> haha, i had to move mine for the same reason she got me cooking dinner tonite, i looked up and caught her the corner of my eye and levitated.....shes out in our game room now....


I'd bet almost everyone on this forum has had these moments. 

Mine is always with a little paper mache ghost/boy figure I got at Target back when they did Halloween big. He's about life sized for a kid & the right shape & he's got, to quote Quint from Jaws, "lifeless eyes, black eyes, like a doll's eye." I have to move him outta my line of sight from our hallway because if I get up to go to the bathroom at night all I can see is that shape & it just freaks me right out. He is generally in a corner turned around behind a big Lazyboy chair or not brought up until Halloween. The big, scary stuff like The Deadwalkers or Witchy Witch standing in the basement don't bother me but that stupid kid gets me every time. 

I also must keep my Barlowe mask (the vampire from Salem's Lot) covered at all times. He can't be sitting anywhere facing up. Ever.

Sometimes I'm still that 10 year old kid that watched Salem's Lot & I'm still scared to death of such things & I just KNOW he's gonna get me one day. Him or one of the Glick boys.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Well I guess FedEx didn't tell the Post Office they had until Friday to deliver or maybe it's a slow week because Madame Misery is here days ahead of time! It was interesting that after I got the box I checked the FedEx tracking again and it showed it had been delivered including the time the Post Office delivered it. Hmm. Curious how the post office can communicate this info to FedEx so quickly. My USPS tracking doesn't work like that.

So here's Misery as she was lifted out of the box, and the bubble wrap she was surrounded in was released.










Here's the stand, poles and connectors and instruction sheet.










And here is Misery unwrapped from her clothing. She looks like she has a split lip a bit but she doesn't, it's how the light is hitting her mouth area. Her lipstick and mouth are perfect. She's gorgeous. So happy I ordered her...which I might not have had people not starting posting photos on here of her.











General Comments: My Misery's earrings seem to be lower on her face and at a more normal height on her face than shown in someone else's photo. I bought earrings for her and will still probably switch out but that's me being a perfectionist here. Her hair is very nice. Not a matted soft material like the GR props I currently have. Misery's hair is more akin to a synthetic wig I'd say. Her makeup makes her look very sultry. Her face color is flesh tone. Her hands are the same hands as the GR ladies hands and not painted so still whitish gray. She needs a tan on her hands to match her face. That's the only thing that is obviously mismatched. 

The metal poles are pretty solid and thick. The pole connectors I think are made of a some what thick, possibly nylon construction--not really plastic. The stand connector piece is of the same material. There are four plastic legs. 

Instead of gauze, her black clothing is somewhat transparent and made of material that resembles landscape fabric. And the material draped in front of her red clothing is a slippery somewhat transparent black thin nylon with holes in it -- guess this is to effect a webbing look? The red satiny material is nice quality and a very pretty red. Her head scarf is nice enough. May or may not switch out.

She's laying on the bed right now and her face looks so real. The clear LEDs give a glimmer in the light and make her eyes look almost human. Nice paint job on the face. Nice eyes and lips and her eyebrows aren't overdone or too dark. She has a pretty little nose. 

I haven't set her up yet and haven't looked into lighting her eyes. I assume they are red but don't know and not sure anyone here has mentioned yet.?? Need to get dinner going and will play with her tomorrow.

I'd encourage anyone who has been on the fence about her to hop off that fence and order her before she is gone. She will make a wonderful fortune teller, palm reader, psychic or carnival gypsy.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

BTW the box it came in (undoubtedly from China used in shipping over here on a pallet or such) is much sturdier than other product boxes I've seen from manufacturers in the past. Held up well in shipping. The box is imprinted with general info and Oriental Trading puts a shipping label on it and sends out.

If you are curious about the size box it's 18 in L x 9 in D x 11-1/2 in H. Pretty compact.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Glad you finally received her, GoS! And I thought printers delivery time was long...
Great description! Can't wait to see what changes you make to her. I did not repaint her hands (was afraid to ruin them..what kind of paint are you going to use?), and have not lit her eyes up yet. Still want to replace them. I'll be curious to hear how you get her head scarf off, if you decide to change it...on mine it's glued on. If it can be taken off without ruining her forehead, then she would also pass for Victorian era, IMO.
Besides adding earrings, necklaces, false eyelashes & top hat, I did paint her fingernails.
I agree with you, Misery will be a versatile prop!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Don't laugh but I was wondering if I tried a bronzing gel on her and wiped it off if it would stain her plastic hands...Don't have any handy but may pick up a small bottle or spray and test an area.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

So glad that she arrived, GOS. She is wonderful!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I hadn't thought about painting her nails! Did you use nail polish? Great ideas. I like the head scarf and will be leaving it. I think I will add some purple and red and black to the necklaces. Just have not had time to play.

After seeing her base, I realized that standing fans would make great prop bases. I found two of the bases Saturday at an estate sale for free!!! I am adding PVC pipe and then the wig heads. I posted on FB for friends to save me their old fan bases and one has already contacted me. I need/want 3 more!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ghost of spookie, those atmosfearfx are cool. I don't think I have that particular brand, but I have some fx dvd's. mine are very cool too. bethie sent me one, and 3 or 4 others I got at good will for a quarter. can you believe a quarter! and congratulations on misery, she is fabulous
pumpkin eater, no way. what a find. that guy is amazing. beautiful dresses too. one thing though, it looks like you need to housebreak your pet. lol. and I understand about staying away from the demon stuff. but every once in awhile I find stuff too. 
frogkid, it looks like you got some fun stuff too. that scrapbook is amazing, and I love all the charms.
diesel, I think that is the skeleton for jack. very creepy. I like the maggots in the head too.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

hahaha.....................id keep that mask in a box too if it were me..............



RCIAG said:


> I'd bet almost everyone on this forum has had these moments.
> Mine is always with a little paper mache ghost/boy figure I got at Target back when they did Halloween big. He's about life sized for a kid & the right shape & he's got, to quote Quint from Jaws, "lifeless eyes, black eyes, like a doll's eye." I have to move him outta my line of sight from our hallway because if I get up to go to the bathroom at night all I can see is that shape & it just freaks me right out. He is generally in a corner turned around behind a big Lazyboy chair or not brought up until Halloween. The big, scary stuff like The Deadwalkers or Witchy Witch standing in the basement don't bother me but that stupid kid gets me every time.
> 
> I also must keep my Barlowe mask (the vampire from Salem's Lot) covered at all times. He can't be sitting anywhere facing up. Ever.
> ...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I need to get one of these Gypse girls


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

Coupon code CE144496 will get you $10.00 off orders over $69.00 and free shipping-I just received it in an email today.


----------



## chromachord (Jul 25, 2014)

I really like the Standing Ghost Girl (reminds me of La Llorona), but shipping to Puerto Rico is . A girl can dream.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

Caroluna said:


> Coupon code CE144496 will get you $10.00 off orders over $69.00 and free shipping-I just received it in an email today.


Thank you for posting!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

For those doing a clown/circus theme, I noticed that Oriental has this: http://www.orientaltrading.com/big-top-terror-stand-up-a2-13657458.fltr?prodCatId=90000+1237+16

That's a common design but is usually much more expensive, or you have to make it yourself. And you probably can't make it yourself for that price.


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

Oriental Trading Code CE144547 is good for $5.00 off of orders of $59.00 or more or $10.00 off orders of $79.00 or more, plus free shipping through September 22.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

I ordered two blucky skeletons from OT, these: http://www.orientaltrading.com/dangling-skeleton-a2-25_3519.fltr?Ntt=skeleton









Not intending to use them as-is. I want to build a mummy and a "Feegee" mermaid, and I wanted an inexpensive plastic skeleton to use as a base and preferably one that wasn't bright white or glow in the dark. Color? Pretty good, it's a nasty aged ochre color. These aren't pose-n'-stay, they don't even pose, the joints are all straight plastic that rotates but doesn't bend. The plastic is pretty thin, which is good and bad - the joint fittings are sort of crap, and the holes are small, but the plastic is soft enough to cut to help them fit, but the plastic is also soft enough to get permanent dents. All this is ok for me, again because corpsing. They've got two right feet, and that bugs me, though there isn't that much difference in length between inside and outside toes. Also, basically no lumbar spine and the pelvis looks like some kind of lumpy fossil - they bothered with an over-size coccyx, but not sizing the iliac crests correctly (they are pretty solid, and stick out quite far to the back unnaturally) - and these two things together make it look a little odd, so I think I'll be extending the spine a little bit and making 'em taller.


TLDR: I think they're probably worth it for a sacrificial skeleton that you'll be adding to/corpsing/fleshing out, but not as a prop skeleton.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

kaku, those are pretty nice looking skeletons. glad you can still do what you want to do seeing as they won't bend


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

I've about got the mummy done (just needs paint), and the blucky worked pretty well. I basically left the arms off and attached them with tape, paper mache, and then fabric strips in the position I wanted. They're decent if you just need a base form to work with, though that pelvis is still pretty weird. I didn't end up making it any taller or adding to the spine, but I should have at least taped the joints in place. Live and learn.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I just received an email from oriental trading saying sir Reginald is on sale today till midnight for only $54.98.


----------

